# Sexual inadequacies of NT men.



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone else notice the incredible amount of sexism among NT men? I keep hearing statements like "women are biologically insane", or "their estrogen makes them irrational" or whatever.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's a matter of culture than the type, can find sexism among NF men or even women in general as well.
Though what I do wonder is whether those who would hold such sexist views would align themselves with stereotypes of masculinity like being rational and then take superficial understanding of MBTI assuming only NTs can be logical and thus identify as an NT type under a false pretense.
As the same time though, there are plenty who are NTs who are exemplary in their attitudes towards the opposite sex.


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> I think it's a matter of culture than the type, can find sexism among NF men or even women in general as well.
> Though what I do wonder is whether those who would hold such sexist views would align themselves with stereotypes of masculinity like being rational and then take superficial understanding of MBTI assuming only NTs can be logical and thus identify as an NT type under a false pretense.
> As the same time though, there are plenty who are NTs who are exemplary in their attitudes towards the opposite sex.


Oh I wasn't trying to imply that sexism is an NT problem; only that its occurrence among the rationals is a little confusing. Also, what an interesting possibility; do you have an example in mind?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Oh I wasn't trying to imply that sexism is an NT problem; only that its occurrence among the rationals is a little confusing. Also, what an interesting possibility; do you have an example in mind?


Oh good.
Indeed there have been more than a fair few themed threads of a bitter gendered nature.
Of both wishful rationalizations or of exemplary attitudes? 
I don't have any specific examples in mind though I have taken note of some posts and the members who've post them in evaluating their values in regards to the subject, but I think it inappropriate to single out individuals. Maybe with some luck you'll bait some who might think the boot fits and assume I'm talking about them XD


----------



## Legate (Jan 7, 2015)

Mmm, yeah, I'd go with what he said in that if you wanna be super masculine, you better be an NT and not have any of those dirty irrational girl _feelings _because that'll give you the cooties. Like if you wanna perform the pretentious version of masculinity, the kind with a constant victim complex, the whole mysterious, uber-rational, better than you NT thing is just another thing to add to the "I AM A MAN BUT A BETTER MAN THAN ALL THOSE OTHER MEN" pile, along with all your Chuck Palahniuk books, your fedoras, your inability to shut up about atheism and how abolishing religion'll solve every problem and your poorly fitted suits.

So are they actually NTs? Man, who knows? Who really cares? Everyone ought to know better.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm an ENTP male. I hate nothing more than sexism. Seriously.:angry:

I really doubt that NTs are the most sexist ones. I'd vote for some STs. Not being a typist here, but most of the ST males I know are sexist to some degree. There are exceptions, as always, though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Those ENTPs are the sexist ones watch out!


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Them 3 toed one eyed sloths be the sexists ye looking for!


----------



## adultchildofalieninvaders (Aug 29, 2014)

Legate said:


> Mmm, yeah, I'd go with what he said in that if you wanna be super masculine, you better be an NT and not have any of those dirty irrational girl _feelings _because that'll give you the cooties. Like if you wanna perform the pretentious version of masculinity, the kind with a constant victim complex, the whole mysterious, uber-rational, better than you NT thing is just another thing to add to the "I AM A MAN BUT A BETTER MAN THAN ALL THOSE OTHER MEN" pile, along with all your Chuck Palahniuk books, your fedoras, your inability to shut up about atheism and how abolishing religion'll solve every problem and your poorly fitted suits.
> 
> So are they actually NTs? Man, who knows? Who really cares? Everyone ought to know better.


Coffee, meet keyboard. A+.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Anyone else notice the incredible amount of sexism among NT men? I keep hearing statements like "women are biologically insane", or "their estrogen makes them irrational" or whatever.


How the HELL do you get laid with an attitude like that? Oh...maybe that's the point. No I don't have that problem.


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> How the HELL do you get laid with an attitude like that? Oh...maybe that's the point. No I don't have that problem.


Ooo, bit reflexive there tanstafl28. I hear getting out helps.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Ooo, bit reflexive there tanstafl28. I hear getting out helps.


I'm married. I've been out of the game for a while.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Anyone else notice the incredible amount of sexism among NT men? I keep hearing statements like "women are biologically insane", or "their estrogen makes them irrational" or whatever.


I say shit like that all the time, but only because it baits my "riot grrrl" friends. They're so cute when they get angry.


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm married. I've been out of the game for a while.


Oh so you're just a d***. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Oh so you're just a d***. Thanks for clearing that up.


I'm a d***? Is that some sort of New Age equation, or are you calling me a dick? 

:tongue:


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm a d***? Is that some sort of New Age equation, or are you calling me a dick?
> 
> :tongue:


What, you've never played Hangman? You need to guess a letter.


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Oh so you're just a d***. Thanks for clearing that up.


*o *u** *ou**e**


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Who says they are NT's? I mean, are you talking about supposed NT's on PerC, or in real life..or what?


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

I either have not been paying attention or 't there isn't sexism in the subforums I go to.

If anything it's a bit annoying really, would love to see the flame wars that would start.



Themorning said:


> *o *u** *ou**e**


Go tuck yourself?
Why?
I mean yeah, this thread is a bit boring, what with the blatant projection <FREEEEEEEEYYUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDD>, but not drowsy inducing.

Ignore that yawn.
3am where I'm at right now.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

I always think of it as a TJ thing.


----------



## Val37 (Jan 24, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> How the HELL do you get laid with an attitude like that? Oh...maybe that's the point. No I don't have that problem.


I literally choked on my drink! This is hlarious, thanks for my making my day dude!


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Anyone else notice the incredible amount of sexism among NT men? I keep hearing statements like "women are biologically insane", or "their estrogen makes them irrational" or whatever.


Not particularly. I've noticed the incredible amount of sexism among males in general, thanks to societal conditions that have existed for far too long, and have probably existed even more-so because the males in power have wished to keep it that way.

Nonetheless, you can count me among the non-sexist people. Sexism absolutely disgusts me, and I will openly (and semi-aggressively) harp on people who make sexist remarks around me. I have no issue with disrupting a social situation to attack somebody's sexist remark.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Clyme said:


> Not particularly. I've noticed the incredible amount of sexism among males in general, thanks to societal conditions that have existed for far too long, and have probably existed even more-so because the males in power have wished to keep it that way.
> 
> Nonetheless, you can count me among the non-sexist people. Sexism absolutely disgusts me, and I will openly (and semi-aggressively) harp on people who make sexist remarks around me. I have no issue with disrupting a social situation to attack somebody's sexist remark.


Have you read _Sex At Dawn_?


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Strelok said:


> Have you read _Sex At Dawn_?


I have not. Why?


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Themorning said:


> *o *u** *ou**e**


R**L !

(hint:






)


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Clyme said:


> I have not. Why?


It's relevant to the "societal conditions that have existed for far too long, and have probably existed even more-so because the males in power have wished to keep it that way" that you mentioned.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Strelok said:


> It's relevant to the "societal conditions that have existed for far too long, and have probably existed even more-so because the males in power have wished to keep it that way" that you mentioned.


I see. Would you be able to give me a brief description of the areas it explores? If it's good, I'll probably look into it post-June.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Not sure why sexism could be particulary linked to NT guys?
If anything, I feel more respected around NT males, especially INTs.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Strelok said:


> I always think of it as a TJ thing.


Of course YOU would.


----------



## Drakes (Aug 4, 2013)

I have found sexism rare among INTPs I've known. It seems like there is a worse problem among the xNTJs, and yeah, even more so among the STs. Don't discount the sexist F men out there either, though! 

Broad-brush sexism, in addition to being unduly cruel to people who do not fit its flawed stereotypes, is the result of sloppy thinking that any self-respecting NT should be ashamed of. If your problem is with people being unreasonable, it's a lot more fair to say that xSFx people have probably the greatest tendency toward being unreasonable. It happens that the majority of women are SF, but certainly not all SF women are unreasonable... (There's also some evidence that the T/F split between men and women is pretty equal, but due to social expectations, women tend to report themselves as being more F than they really are.) There are also a hell of a lot of unreasonable people of all MBTI types. 

There's little doubt in my mind that the sexist attitudes existing among NT men, since they are sloppy thinking, are really the result of emotional baggage of being hurt or rejected by certain women, or being the object of their disinterest.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey! I have a virile sexual appetite. An appetite for destruction.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Drakes said:


> There's little doubt in my mind that the sexist attitudes existing among NT men, since they are sloppy thinking, are really the result of emotional baggage of being hurt or rejected by certain women, or being the object of their disinterest.


Ah, life as an INT...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Val37 said:


> I literally choked on my drink! This is hlarious, thanks for my making my day dude!


I am happy to be able to make you laugh, but please don't choke! Did it come out your nose? :wink:


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, I don't notice the sexism as much as I do the constant sarcasm. Honestly, sarcasm just isn't funny. Now that I've taken my swipe, I will return to the subject at hand. I can see NT's rationalizing their sexism by using some vague, washed up understanding of natural selection; or physiology; or psychology. I've seen it before.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Anyone else notice the incredible amount of sexism among NT men? I keep hearing statements like "women are biologically insane", or "their estrogen makes them irrational" or whatever.


Poorly phrased, sir. You shouldn't start out an idea with 'NTs are sexually inadequate' if you want any useful conversation to be had.


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

WT_Neptune said:


> Poorly phrased, sir. You shouldn't start out an idea with 'NTs are sexually inadequate' if you want any useful conversation to be had.


Sensationalism; it works bro. In either case, NT's should be able to get past the emotional baggage and engage the subject at hand.


----------



## CitricBoxer (Jan 3, 2015)

ayumu.hitomi said:


> I can see NT's rationalizing their sexism by using some vague, washed up understanding of natural selection; or physiology; or psychology. I've seen it before.


I see this all the time on certain corners of the internet, and it very much comes across as an "immature NT male" sort of thing.

Bad interpretations of evolutionary psychology particularly get under my skin. Garbage like "sexual market value" is almost always used to justify an individual man's anger or cynicism towards women, and is the most superficial and condescending way to treat human interaction.

Thankfully these kinds of things aren't acceptable to say out loud in society.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

_Fuck_ women.

I do.

Man, I'm so male.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

In seriousness, OP is wrong.

Sexism comes from stupid people.

Actually I haven't witnessed sexism for a while. The only example I have to hand is an idiot in my class who treats women like sex objects. But he doesn't actually belittle them or say that he as a man is better. He just sees them as things he can put his willy in, and targets them as such, to a worrying extreme. He's an ESFP I think.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't notice sexism with INTX, I can't say I've ever heard either of these types rag on about women, they are much too private in their thoughts. INTX's don't see women the same way other NT's do, they tend to shower affection with the ones they love and not take notice of the rest. however I have noticed sexism with ENTP for example. I hear they aren't very good in bed, although they think they are the shite, haha !! ( opps, sorry Mia )......I also hear that INTX are lazy lovers, they treat sex as an experiment rather than enjoying the pleasure it brings. ( quoted from an INTJ friend )...with that said, they need a specific kind of lover to make them feel that pleasure , make them forget the experiment, ha ! true story


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I also hear that INTX are lazy lovers, they treat sex as an experiment rather than enjoying the pleasure it brings. ( quoted from an INTJ friend )...with that said, they need a specific kind of lover to make them feel that pleasure , make them forget the experiment, ha ! true story


I'm really guilty of this, not sure about lazy though. I'm *very* inclined to look at sex as an experiment, but that's because for me... _it is one_. If you're in any kind of ongoing relationship, I think you should want to learn the subtleties of what works for your partner as an individual. If you don't want to waste any opportunities to please your partner (and want your efforts to be appreciated), approaching sex with a "one size fits all" mentality probably isn't the best idea. A good example for this in my opinion is giving oral sex to women. I've had women really enjoy certain techniques I've tried that done next to nothing for others. Form should follow function for things like this. Drop everything that isn't useful for your partner specifically (but the flip side to that is that you can't be afraid to pick up techniques you dropped to try on other people in future...if that should ever happen). 

For me, it's just that I want to learn from the experience because I feel like every time you get laid, it's an opportunity to learn to perform better in future. Hopefully, if you perform well enough, they won't be able to wait until it happens again. I'm also of the opinion that giving your undivided attention is generally a good thing/compliment to your partner. Whoever said sex can't be analytical and spontaneous at the same time lacked imagination. :laughing:


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Geronimo.Faceplant said:


> Anyone else notice the incredible amount of sexism among NT men? I keep hearing statements like "women are biologically insane", or "their estrogen makes them irrational" or whatever.


Not really. It comes from all types.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Men who slam women do it because they are afraid or feel rejected or inadequate. Most of the time. NTs tend to be more vocal about some of these things than other types, who might just be silent and brood.

And someone who doesn't know about typology can be forgiven for generalizing xSFx traits to women in general. These are the traits that are glorified by society, in some contexts. I think we all have a little xSFx in us, but the flawed aspects of those types get sanded away in men sometimes more than in women.


----------

